# where do I send my designs to get them on the paper ready for me to put them under my heat press machine?



## Ashbridge (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and need a little help with getting started with my business.

I'm a total novice but for years have wanted to start branding clothes. I am an experienced graphic designer and have the designs ready. I know I need a heat press machine but my question is, where do I send my designs to get them on the paper ready for me to put them under my heat press machine.

Thank you.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Help get me started*

Look to the left under the preferred vendors. There are several that produce plastisol transfers which is far better than most digital heat transfers.


----------



## Ashbridge (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Help get me started*



sben763 said:


> Look to the left under the preferred vendors. There are several that produce plastisol transfers which is far better than most digital heat transfers.


So if I get my heat press, I send my design to a company and they will put it on a plastisol paper which I then use my heat press to transfer it to my shirt?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Help get me started*

Yes. Follow directions and results are close in not the same as screen printing.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Help get me started*

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Help get me started*

There's a list of companies that offer custom heat transfer printing services (so you can apply the printed transfer with your heat press) here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## TrueSYD (Oct 13, 2012)

Any UK vendors that offer that service?


----------



## TrueSYD (Oct 13, 2012)

My bad, hadn't realised Rodney's reply above with the vendor spreadsheet. Thanks!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

TrueSYD said:


> Any UK vendors that offer that service?


Custom Decorated Clothing for Sports Merchandise Fashion Work Wear & Promotional Clothing in the UK


----------



## TrueSYD (Oct 13, 2012)

Much appreciated Royster!


----------

